# Watch TV on your iphone



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Put this url into your iphone safari browser then choose a channel pretty limited but the picture is awesome

http://iphone.tvcatchup.com/


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:

Just tried it, about 20 secs behind normal telly, but picture quality was quite good.
I was on my home wifi though, but definitely watchable.

Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Jesus i love you for this, thanking you


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wayne_w said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Just tried it, about 20 secs behind normal telly, but picture quality was quite good.
> I was on my home wifi though, but definitely watchable.
> ...


yeh it worked fine via wifi but havent tried it with 3G yet to see if it actually works.



Looby said:


> Jesus i love you for this, thanking you


No worrys.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

just tried this, pretty decent video quaility. :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

sweet, nice one fella :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I got this the other day, via a different forum

Works really well, even on 3G


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. Great spot.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i take it its free to watch?  (iphone newbie) :lol:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> i take it its free to watch?  (iphone newbie) :lol:


Yup all free :thumb:


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

I get no sound...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ooo - now that's good :thumb: (if of course you *need* to watch TV when you're not near a TV!)


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

nice one. cheers :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the link  

I use a sling box and have downloaded the sling box app of the apple store. 

Its really good but only available on wi fi at the moment..

Johnny


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't forget the Sky+ app too (for setting your Sky+ box to record if you're out - no box to phone hook up required either, just registration at sky.com :thumb


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Doesn't work for me on 3g

It just says Download Failed - Safari cannot download this file.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Doesn't work for me on 3g
> 
> It just says Download Failed - Safari cannot download this file.


You sure you typed it in correctly. Works fine on my 3G


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah it brings up the app but when i select the channel i get that error message. It works when connected to my home wifi but not through the 3g connection.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

soo want this on my Sony W995!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Doesn't work for me on 3g
> 
> It just says Download Failed - Safari cannot download this file.


I Dont get a great 3G signal in the house but lol weirdly lol if i sit in the van or car outside on the drive i get a full 3G signal it works 100% :thumb:


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

This is an awesome App !


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

works great for me on 3g


----------



## wwwd (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, only just joined this forum!

This is great, thank you


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Simply amazing.

I am stunned at how good this is. And why there is no advetising or anything? What is in it for tvcatchup.com?


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Works great in my van ! Audio streams via bluetooth carkit into car speakers !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha SWEET!!...that was the guy who was talking about making his own cornflakes lol.


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Works great on my laptop and home PC but unfortunately it doesn't work on SWMBO's 1st gen ipod touch. Keep getting an error that Apple doesn't allow the Flash Player upgrade. Heigh-ho.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

great, thanks.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> Simply amazing.
> 
> I am stunned at how good this is. And why there is no advetising or anything? What is in it for tvcatchup.com?


As this is still a Beta Test version, I guess we'll find out in time...


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That is absolutely brilliant!!!

Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Working fine on my 3g :thumb: Thanks


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

that is fantastic well done 

just been reading av forums and irt has just taken the link off it 

thanks for That as i was going to buy a slingbox next month so more money for polish :wave::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

